# Browning Medalist



## stevez

I am new to this forum as I just found this site while researching a recently acquired firearm. I have several handguns, have my CC permit and love to shoot. I live in Kentucky and get out to shoot about once a month. I own a variety of pistols ranging from Colt 1911 to Ruger Bearcat. 

Recently my son inherited a Browning Medalist with box, weights, cleaning tool, keys to box that I think is in aboslutely mint condition. I know, that's my opinion.....This gun was owned by my wife's grandfather and I knew him of over 30 years and never knew he owned it. Safe queen for a lot of years. I believe he was the original and only owner. His initials are on the case. 

My son has asked me to sell this gun for him as he really needs the cash and doesn't really have any use of it right now. I have never sold a gun before and would love some advice. I went to the Browning website to date the gun and the serial number doesn't appear to follow the pattern's listed. I would appreciate any advice on how to best sell this. I am planning on calling Browning next week to help date the firearm, but if anyone knows of another source, I would appreciate it. 

I have searched Gunbroker and Gunsamerica and I have seen the large range of prices requested for these. Anyway, any advice from Browning experts would be greatly appreciated. Steve


----------



## jstanfield103

I also am new to this site and just wanted to say HI from another Kentuckian. I think you probably already know what it is worth, put it on GunBroker and list it with a reserve price that you would be willing to let it go for because right now is the best price and highest price you will get for it. Prices have sky rocketed in the last month.
Good Luck and to bad you or youre son don't want to keep that out standing gun.


----------



## stevez

Thanks. Interesting turn of events actually. I have done a lot more research on these guns and they are selling for about $1,500 or so. Through my research I found it was made in 1968 and now I have really, really taken to this gun. The more I read, the more I want to keep it; so, I bought it from my son. Interestingly, I cleaned the gun and it was extremely clean. I honestly am not sure it has ever been shot and I'm not sure how to tell. It is just in great shape and now I'm dying to shoot it. Looks like a great gun and some threads I've read throughout the web indicate that if you shoot it you won't want to ever get rid of it. So, we'll see, but for now its mine!


----------



## ZLDRider

Hi Stevez,

This is a very old thread but, hopefully, you're still on the forum.

I just fell into a HELL of a deal on a Medalist in much the same shape as the one you describe. When I went to clean the barrel, I noted that there was not a bit of powder residue on the first patch down the barrel. That led me to think that this pistol had never been fired.

I bought it for $875. I know now that they can go for much, much more.

I'm glad you decided to buy it from your son. You and he will enjoy it, I'm sure.

I'm getting back into competition shooting and am thinking I may use my Medalist but, I may save it instead.

Here is a picture.


----------



## oldfart64

I owned one with my father and sold it 40 years ago to help pay for tuition and books . In 1973 I sold it for a touch over $450. I have heard that in today money a true safe queen could bring as much as $2300 if all the accessories including mags are present. good luck it is always sad when someone sells one of the best target pistols ever made. I wish I never had.


----------



## Medalist15

I just got my early christmas present, a like new 1969 medalist. I saw one when I was 17, and always said, "Someday" However, someday was not really a good time of year, here in northern ND. I'll have to wait a few months, before it gets it first rounds down the tube from me. I can bet on one thing, I'll know the trigger pull, when that time comes. So sad, that the anti gun (don't know how, when they raise right hand and swear to uphold and protect our bill of rights) politicians, made it so hard for gun makers to stay in business. The Belgium Browning were among the best.


----------



## cedarhill

Beautiful gun and it's been 49 years since I have shot a .22 auto. Last week I purchased a Browning Challenger and it feels so good in the hand. I will shoot it this next week and now after reading about the Metalists I can't wait.


----------

